
Nvidia's new AI can turn any primitive sketch into a photo-realistic masterpiece - jaytaylor
https://giant.gfycat.com/FavoriteHeavenlyAfricanpiedkingfisher.webm
======
jaytaylor
See also:

* [https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/b2ro7k/n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/b2ro7k/nvidias_new_ai_can_turn_any_primitive_sketch_into/)

This official announcement [0] from last year (and HN discussion [1]) about AI
image reconstruction seems related, though this new sketch-to-photorealistic
demo seems next-level by comparison.

[0] [https://news.developer.nvidia.com/new-ai-imaging-
technique-r...](https://news.developer.nvidia.com/new-ai-imaging-technique-
reconstructs-photos-with-realistic-results/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16903821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16903821)

